# seaway challenge



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

open to anyone who pays up ..great series and nice trophy's and plaques real wall hangers... well run and great clubs to shoot at..


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

cool ! when does it start ? didnt i see a website for it last year ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

its in the new oaa book when it comes out... soon I hope...will post the dates for you when I get my book..


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> its in the new oaa book when it comes out... soon I hope...will post the dates for you when I get my book..


cool. thanks Ted.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

The dates for the 2011 Seaway Challenge are as follows:
1st: Crooked Arrow April 17th Random Start.
2nd: Grenville May 1st Random Start.
3rd: Napanee May 15th 10:00am Shotgun Start.
4th: Durham Archers May 29th 10:00am Shotgun Start.
5th & Final Leg: Kingston June 12th. 10:00am Shotgun Start.

Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be at Durham Archers shoot and would like to make at least one more. I know that won't put me in series but it will put me in fun.


----------



## mikea (Apr 29, 2005)

Just got my OAA book and our Seaway ad didn't make it. They are looking into what happened but for now we need everyone to talk it up for non OAA members. The dates are listed and we are going to try to get a mailout. Should be a good time again with some fun courses. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Print a flyer and list all tournaments and address and dates and have guys bring them to all the winter shoots and word will spread for sure... 5 cents a copy at staples cheap advertising.. did you guys make it onto the oaa web site at least...


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Ted the dates are listed for the shoots, just the full page ad has left out.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

OH POST SOUNDED WORSE THAN THAT .. SEE YOU GUYS FOR SURE... always a great series and hope I can add another trophy to the collection.. lol lol


----------

